# Food Manufacturing Plant



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Anyone here work in this industry ?


----------



## Cemo (Feb 5, 2011)

We service a couple Meat processing and Pasta plant? What do you want to ask?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

I got an offer for an interview for in house. Just wanted to hear some feedback.


----------



## Cemo (Feb 5, 2011)

dronai said:


> I got an offer for an interview for in house. Just wanted to hear some feedback.


I never worked as an in house. As you know this is a time sensitive production and it can get very demanding. Last week I got a call at 11:00 pm their meat Mixer/Grinder stopped with few hundred pounds of meat inside. I got there in less than hour, I got the machine working in one hour but it was too late product was garbage.
You see a lot of sour faces when this kind of breakdowns happen.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Cemo said:


> I never worked as an in house. As you know this is a time sensitive production and it can get very demanding. Last week I got a call at 11:00 pm their meat Mixer/Grinder stopped with few hundred pounds of meat inside. I got there in less than hour, I got the machine working in one hour but it was too late product was garbage.
> You see a lot of sour faces when this kind of breakdowns happen.


Hence the job opening ! If I pass the prequalify test, and get an interview, I would still have to be able to get machines working in a fast paced environment. I am not that experienced with this type of work.


----------



## Cemo (Feb 5, 2011)

dronai said:


> Hence the job opening ! If I pass the prequalify test, and get an interview, I would still have to be able to get machines working in a fast paced environment. I am not that experienced with this type of work.


Food processing and newspaper printing facilities are not very easy to service to my experience . But if you get hired and last a year or two you will gain superb trouble shooting skills 
If you are up for a challenge it can be valuable experience.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I worked at Birds Eye Foods for a couple months. Zero safety and lots of turn over. The plant I worked at made Nalley chili, mayo, dressing, and some soups. Unbelievable amount of rodents


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

sparky970 said:


> I worked at Birds Eye Foods for a couple months. Zero safety and lots of turn over. The plant I worked at made Nalley chili, mayo, dressing, and some soups. Unbelievable amount of rodents


Gross ! You do pm's mainly ? sounds like depressing environment for a daily basis.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

dronai said:


> Gross ! You do pm's mainly ? sounds like depressing environment for a daily basis.


It was run till fail and it sucked. I quit the first opportunity I could. They had an electrocution fatality the year before I started. 120v not locked out.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

sparky970 said:


> It was run till fail and it sucked. I quit the first opportunity I could. They had an electrocution fatality the year before I started. 120v not locked out.


Christ ! interested in using my PLC training I paid for. My conveyor experience was also fast paced with pressure. Not food spoiling though, just flights missing their baggage. We had strict lock out tag out rules.

There was a guy on here that took a job at this kind of plant awhile back. I wonder what he thinks now.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Dorian. Working in house in this environment will be very similar to where you were working before.
People are just as demanding regardless of the product.


----------



## gesparky221 (Nov 30, 2007)

I started out in a meat packing plant after the Army. Nasty job. All the eqiupment was in stainless or pvc enclosures. Crawling under conveyor belts to get to a motor was nasty. The plant I worked in had cooking rooms, blast freezers, kill floor, water treatment plant, and it's own wastewater plant. I worked on everything electrical, most of the regfrigeration equipment, and helped the mechanics out when they needed it. It was 2 years before I could eat ham again once I left there. Truck smelled like dead hogs all the time. I would only go back to a food plant as a last resort.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

gesparky221 said:


> I started out in a meat packing plant after the Army. Nasty job. All the eqiupment was in stainless or pvc enclosures. Crawling under conveyor belts to get to a motor was nasty. The plant I worked in had cooking rooms, blast freezers, kill floor, water treatment plant, and it's own wastewater plant. I worked on everything electrical, most of the regfrigeration equipment, and helped the mechanics out when they needed it. It was 2 years before I could eat ham again once I left there. Truck smelled like dead hogs all the time. I would only go back to a food plant as a last resort.


I still cannot eat anything made by a certain manufacturer and all I did was stop in and take them to lunch every now and then.


----------



## industrial951 (Jan 29, 2011)

I working in a botteling plant, we do water, patented water and a couple beverages


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm an electrician/tech for Sapphire Energy. "Smells funny but its fun" we use some food industry products.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I've worked in food plants as a contractor. Hair nets, beard nets, safety glasses, hardhats all the time. They have been very clean and frequently inspected. Personally I like something new every day and would not be happy settling in for routine type work.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Worked as a contractor in 2 diff ones, ill take the wwtp over either of them!


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

drsparky said:


> I've worked in food plants as a contractor. Hair nets, beard nets, safety glasses, hardhats all the time. They have been very clean and frequently inspected. *Personally I like something new every day and would not be happy settling in for routine type work*.


I only did it for a couple of months at an airport. Was ok. 




denny3992 said:


> Worked as a contractor in 2 diff ones, ill take the wwtp over either of them!


What is wwtp ?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

dronai said:


> I only did it for a couple of months at an airport. Was ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Waste water treatment plant


----------



## Speedlimit190 (Apr 29, 2012)

I've done work at a produce facility and I'm doing another project at a pork production facility this week. This one is in the hog barn, I'm considering it the good work bc everything is still alive, and the insides are inside. 
Produce plant is a good place to work, they're good about pm. Cold in there, too.


----------

